
Performance Improvements in .Net Core 3.0 - GordonS
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/performance-improvements-in-net-core-3-0/
======
GordonS
Wow, this is a seriouslu long post, detailing a _lot_ of improvements!

Many take advantage of vectorisation using .NET Core's new hardware intrinic
capabilities, many are through further "Spanification", and many are through
cleverly reducing allocations.

Also interesting that a lot of these improvements have been contributed by the
community - seriously impressive stuff!

